# My new VFD



## martik777 (Jun 1, 2019)

Got this a couple months ago. It's been bulletproof, easy to program. I wired it to my drum switch and control speed with a 20k pot.

Fan is fairly quiet but doesn't turn on until the lathe starts so you can't hear it.  Doesn't heat up at all.

I got the 2HP model to power a 1/2HP motor. The soft start is so much safer when I forget to disengage the back gears 

Only $56 - shipped in under a week.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jun 1, 2019)

I think you are taking a risk with the VFD.  It is considered correct to have no switches between the power side output connections of the VFD and the motor.  Use the VFD to control the spindle directly.

Edit:  You CAN use the drum switch on your lathe to control the low voltage side of the VFD, so you end up using the same control to send run commands to the lathe.  The drum switch will need to be rewired to the VFD to do that.


----------



## martik777 (Jun 1, 2019)

Bob Korves said:


> Edit:  You CAN use the drum switch on your lathe to control the low voltage side of the VFD, so you end up using the same control to sent run commands to the lathe.  The drum switch will need to be rewired to do that.



That's what I did, the 240V side is wired directly to the motor, the drum switch is on the 5V panel.

Thanks for the warning though.


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 1, 2019)

Wow they keep getting cheaper all the time, should last a while too with the extra overhead


----------



## savarin (Jun 2, 2019)

Does a vfd and a 3 phase motor vibrate?
Assuming it is correctly balanced and the bearings are good.
Every 1 phase I have all have a high frequency vibration, even the brand new ones.
Every thing on the drill press table vibrates off, the lathe has that vibration as well and I would like to get rid of it, (the vibration not the lathe )
I'm convinced it influences the finish.


----------



## WCraig (Jun 2, 2019)

martik777 said:


> ... Only $56 - shipped in under a week.


If you don't mind, where did you order it from?

Craig


----------



## Bob Korves (Jun 2, 2019)

markba633csi said:


> Wow they keep getting cheaper all the time, should last a while too with the extra overhead


Yes, several years ago I paid just under $100, delivered, for a Chinese 2 hp VFD on eBay, best price I could find anywhere at the time.  That is down to nearly half of what I paid then.  Or maybe the Canucks have been able to get better trade agreements than we have...

Not so.  Just checked.  They are selling 2 hp (1.5kW) single phase to 3 phase generic VFDs for $44 delivered on eBay right now:








						2hp 1.5kw 1 to 3 Phase Variable Frequency Drive Converter VFD Speed Controller for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2hp 1.5kw 1 to 3 Phase Variable Frequency Drive Converter VFD Speed Controller at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




At that price, there is not much reason beyond the necessary wiring upgrade to not go with a VFD with a higher output rating, even for smaller loads.  It would certainly be my choice, though I would need to check out the included control parameters and some other details, which are not shown at all in the ad...

Edit:  Models visually like the one I have (Askpower A131) with plenty of known-to-have parameters to play with, are now going for $56.50 delivered on eBay.  That is a major lowering of price.





						1.5kw 2hp 220v Variable Frequency Drive Inverter CNC VFD VSD Single to 3 Phase for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1.5kw 2hp 220v Variable Frequency Drive Inverter CNC VFD VSD Single to 3 Phase at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## brino (Jun 2, 2019)

martik777 said:


> Only $56 - shipped in under a week.





WCraig said:


> If you don't mind, where did you order it from?



What?
I recently got my first VFD; a 220V, 1.5kW, I went with an ebay source recommended by a friend.
It was CAD $174 with another $85 shipping!

Please share your source!!!!!

-brino


----------



## FOMOGO (Jun 2, 2019)

Just checked the price on a 10hp VFD (e-bay), and they are under $200 now. Had been collecting parts for a 25hp RPC, but may go the inverter route now. Would save a lot of space, and cut down on complexity, and noise. Mike


----------



## martik777 (Jun 2, 2019)

The $44 one is sold out, I'll watch for it to restock and get another, fierce competition on these!

Here's the one I got: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/173643791033?ul_noapp=true
It shipped from Canada so I guess they have a warehouse here, shipping would have been 15-20 so he's not making much.

Savarin: There is no vibration or high frequency whine.

Youtube link for wiring: 



  There are others, search "vfd xsy-at1"

I changed the default max HZ from 65 to 75. My motor has useful torque down to the 20's

I can upload the manual if anyone wants

Some reviews on Banggood: https://www.banggood.com/AC-220V-0_...-p-1256012.html?rmmds=search&cur_warehouse=CN


----------



## epanzella (Jun 2, 2019)

Incredible price!!! You guys are gonna make me want one!


----------



## magicniner (Jun 2, 2019)

savarin said:


> Does a vfd and a 3 phase motor vibrate?
> Assuming it is correctly balanced and the bearings are good.
> Every 1 phase I have all have a high frequency vibration, even the brand new ones.
> Every thing on the drill press table vibrates off, the lathe has that vibration as well and I would like to get rid of it, (the vibration not the lathe )
> I'm convinced it influences the finish.



No vibration, that's one of the advantages of 3 phase motors, smooth torque delivery.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jun 2, 2019)

martik777 said:


> The $44 one is sold out, I'll watch for it to restock and get another, fierce competition on these!
> 
> Here's the one I got: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/173643791033?ul_noapp=true
> It shipped from Canada so I guess they have a warehouse here, shipping would have been 15-20 so he's not making much.
> ...


Do those models have all the parameters for setting up custom configurations that the Askpower and the Huanyang ones do?  There is no information shown on the ad for any adjustable parameters...


----------



## martik777 (Jun 2, 2019)

Have a look at the manual..... What parameters are you needing?  

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32866485065.html    scroll down to see manual  It's the AT1 model


----------



## Bob Korves (Jun 2, 2019)

martik777 said:


> Have a look at the manual..... What parameters are you needing?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32866485065.html    scroll down to see manual  It's the AT1 model


I don't need any right now, my machines are all up and working, just trying to see what they are selling.  The ads I saw on eBay do not show what they can do at all, and the ones on aliexpress show small pages from the manual that are mostly unreadable.  Not putting them down, but difficult for me (and others) to buy something when we cannot determine exactly what it is they are selling and what it can do for us.  It looks like it is "probably" fine, but with Chinese direct purchasing it is often difficult to know what they are actually selling, largely due to the language barrier.


----------



## TakeDeadAim (Jun 3, 2019)

Is that photo a temporary set up?   I hope!   There are some wiring issues that are rather unsafe if you are looking at running that as a final solution.


----------



## martik777 (Jun 3, 2019)

Yep,  Just waiting for some cable protector to arrive. Those exposed wires are only 5V, the 240V side is armoured cable.

Thanks for your concern


----------



## TakeDeadAim (Jun 3, 2019)

I didn't mean to poke at your installation, but were talking high voltage and high current, fire and bad things.   I just don't want to see anyone get hurt.  IF you need help locating anything for it let me know,  I installed a few and worked with my grandfather and uncle who were both electrical guys and through that I learned.


----------



## tq60 (Jun 3, 2019)

Just ordered one for $99.00 delivered...

10 hp single phase 220 vac, same as others for $195.00.

We will see how it goes.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## martik777 (Jun 3, 2019)

Bob Korves said:


> Yes, several years ago I paid just under $100, delivered, for a Chinese 2 hp VFD on eBay, best price I could find anywhere at the time.  That is down to nearly half of what I paid then.  Or maybe the Canucks have been able to get better trade agreements than we have...
> 
> Not so.  Just checked.  They are selling 2 hp (1.5kW) single phase to 3 phase generic VFDs for $44 delivered on eBay right now:
> 
> ...



That $44 VFD was likely a scam, user has been removed from ebay


----------



## FOMOGO (Jun 3, 2019)

Anyone know if VFD's can be piggy backed to to double the output?  I just put a bid in on two 10hp units. Thanks, Mike


----------



## Superburban (Jun 3, 2019)

FOMOGO said:


> Anyone know if VFD's can be piggy backed to to double the output?  I just put a bid in on two 10hp units. Thanks, Mike


I have been known to be wrong, but I would have to say a form no!. The reasonoing is they are big at warning you that no voltages should be applied to the output terminals, and failure to heed that warning, can cause bad things. I would think that running two in parallel, will do the same bad things. it would be impossible to be sure the two outputs are exactly the same. if they are not exactly the same, one will be putting power in the output terminals of the other.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jun 3, 2019)

Superburban said:


> it would be impossible to be sure the two outputs are exactly the same. if they are not exactly the same, one will be putting power in the output terminals of the other.


They could also possibly be out of phase from each other.


----------



## TakeDeadAim (Jun 4, 2019)

No because there is no way to separate the outputs and therefore no way to prevent overloading of the individual units


----------



## Superburban (Jun 4, 2019)

FOMOGO said:


> Anyone know if VFD's can be piggy backed to to double the output?  I just put a bid in on two 10hp units. Thanks, Mike


I guess it might help to know what your needs are. If you are intending on powering a multi motor machine, its best to have one VFD per motor. I've been told conflicting info, and ways taht I could power the fractional HP coolant pump motors on my mill, and drill press, with the same VFD as one of the motors, but plan on just getting them each their own VFD eventually.


----------



## FOMOGO (Jun 4, 2019)

My main concern is my Gorton mill, which is 10hp on the spindle, 3hp on the X,Y, and Z axis, plus the coolant pump. So it looking like maybe a 10hp and a 5hp inverter would do it. My big lathe is 7.5 hp so I can use the other 10hp inverter there. Thanks for the input. Mike


----------



## mksj (Jun 4, 2019)

Typically VFD's need to be directly connected to the motor and it is a 1:1 pairing for the motor specifications and overload characteristics. There are cases where a VFD can be paired to multiple smaller motors of the same specifications, but each motor needs a separate overload device. The VFD cannot be used in a sensorless vector mode only a V/Hz setting. Using contactors and switches between the VFD and motor(s) may destroy the drives. The other issue is that although the stated Hp/kW rating on these VFDs may state 10Hp, the internal components and design is more for high speed spindle motors with very little load. So it may or may not work trying to start something like a lathe that doesn't have a clutch. Trying to run something like a 10 Hp compressor with one of these 10 Hp VFD's usually ends up with smoke coming out of the unit.

I would start with trying the 10 Hp on the mill main drive motor. Use one 5Hp VFD for the drives, the coolant pump would need a separate VFD or try to switch to a single phase pump system. Also check that all the drive motors are AC 3 phase, typically these drives are DC for the variable speed and you cannot use a VFD to power these. On some of the smaller Groton they are the Dyna-Drive they are powered by 115V via a transformer which connects to 2 legs of the 3 phase power.


----------

